# 1st Round--Game 4: Heat @ Bulls



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1
Game 4










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)

Heat lead series (2-1)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i see a much more desciplined Heat team for Game 4. Shaq will bounce back after his bad performance in Game 3, plus he`s had 2 days rest. May god have mercy on these Bulls. lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Math time fellas.

No JP for this one = More PT for Shandon & DA

Shandon + DA + PT - JP = Good


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> HEAT
> *O'Neal not prepared to let team give up its Chicago hope*
> 
> _Shaquille O'Neal expects to bounce back from his 'very, very humiliating' Game 3 and regain control in the series._
> ...


Miami Herald


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hopefully we'll see more Zo less DOH-leac as well.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

To the Bulls team and its fans I will say this, taken from a chapter of Eric Reid's chronicles as a commentator: "Look out below!!!" The Diesel is mad * :banghead:*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Can Wade and J-Will stop Hinrich and Gordon?

Or...vice-versa?

I'm betting Shaq comes back and terrorizes the Chicago frontline, but it will still be a close game. Don't be surprised to see Noc and Deng teabag Anderson & Anderson a few times.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Can Wade and J-Will stop Hinrich and Gordon?


does it matter? LOL


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> does it matter? LOL


Mattered last game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Mattered last game.


Can Ben and Kirk stop Wade and J-Will?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> * Shaq Fined for Criticizing Officials*
> 
> NEW YORK -- Shaquille O'Neal of the Miami Heat was fined $25,000 by the NBA on Saturday for publicly criticizing officials after Game 3 of the Chicago Bulls' playoff series.
> 
> ...


Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice opener on the thread! Whether a Miami or Chicago fan, the first three games have definitely been exciting. Hear's to an exciting fourth game!

:cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Can Wade and J-Will stop Hinrich and Gordon?
> 
> Or...vice-versa?
> 
> I'm betting Shaq comes back and terrorizes the Chicago frontline, but it will still be a close game. D*on't be surprised to see Noc and Deng teabag Anderson & Anderson a few times.*


Those guys are much more pesky defenders than Posey. Many here are glad Posey is not playing, its like the Bulls did the Heat a favor. LOL


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Stu Jackson should be fired for his inconsistent judgement*. And is anyone seeing how the Bucks are manhandling the Pistons in the 3rd quarter. wow!!! Magliore and Redd is on fire!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> Can Ben and Kirk stop Wade and J-Will?


So far this series (all stats from NBA.com).....

*Ben*
42.7mpg .439(fg%) .421(3P%) 3.0(rpg) 3.3(apg) 24.0(ppg)


*Kirk*
37.7mpg .449(fg%) .538(3P%) 2.3(rpg) 8.7(apg) 23.3(ppg)


*Dwyane*
43.3mpg .429(fg%) .000(3P%) 4.3(rpg) 7.3(apg) 25.7(ppg)


*Jason*
35.0mpg .552(fg%) .421(3P%) 2.7(rpg) 3.7(apg) 18.7(ppg) 

....has been a wash in terms of guard play. They've played each other pretty evenly. Don't know why anyone even talks about the guards. Ultimately the series rest on the shoulders of the big Aristotle. Some incredibly bright posters (read: *Wynn!*) pointed this out from the beginning of this series. As Shaq's play goes, so goes Miami. This series is just further proof....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wynn said:


> So far this series (all stats from NBA.com).....
> 
> *Ben*
> 42.7mpg .439(fg%) .421(3P%) 3.0(rpg) 3.3(apg) 24.0(ppg)
> ...


exactly what im trying to say.

thats why i asked "does it matter?" cuz we all know the big difference will be Shaq


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> exactly what im trying to say.
> 
> thats why i asked "does it matter?" cuz we all know the big difference will be Shaq


Dang, coulda said it like that in the first place and saved my poor little stumps all of the extra typing!

Here's to Shaq having another off night! Go Sweetney!

:cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Dang, coulda said it like that in the first place and saved my poor little stumps all of the extra typing!
> 
> *Here's to Shaq having another off night!* Go Sweetney!
> 
> :cheers:


what sux for you is that you wont see that EVER again in the Playoffs. LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Almost game time. :banana:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

big game, it would be a big win for us, if we win then we'll be up 3-1 and we have a chance to end the series back home on tuesday


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

that line up just in to close the first qtr played well, i liked the idea, it was a defensive line up with one main scorer on the court...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st
Heat 23
Bulls 21

If we can weather the storm without Shaq, push the tempo and get the game moving quickly, I think it favors us when Shaq is out. The Bulls like to run too, but I think if we get into a running game, they don't take care of the ball as well as we do. When they run a 1/2 court set more often than not, they are very effective and get great looks almost every trip. Gotta keep fighting with Shaq out....


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Miami needs to penetrate. Drive inside. Get some free throws.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well atleast our defense is getting better.......still allowing penetration, still no help stepping over....pretty ****ing pathetic, can Riley still coach defense or do our guys just not get it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah we just don't get it.....

Hopefully Payton retires, he hasn't done **** since December.........there are a ton of PGs that we can sign that are a hell of alot better than him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

dang man we're suckign it up somuch, what the fudge is rong with us, when we go infor a lay up it looks so hard to get, and when the bulls do it theire making it so much easier, we're screwd Wade's jumper has still yet to show, our defense sucks, we need to do somthign, we need keep zo in see if he can do somthing but he's looked off too, he's looked liek he's lost a step since the injury


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

It is important for Miami to show some poise in this game. Dont argue with officials, getting back promptly on defense. Show the young bulls how relentless we are by maning up to them. I wish Miami could get some real aggression going. I am yet to see some real intense man on man defense. Cut off the ball rotations and block the crap out of those shooters.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

What a horrible foul call on Shaq?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?

You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade with a facial on Nocioni. IS this a sign of things to come?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, two pretty horrible calls on Shaq. The first offensive foul he was backing the guy down and he flopped and got the call. The second one he got called for elbows when he had BOTH hands on the ball. What else are you supposed to do? He should get a refund on his $25,000, it didn't work.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?
> 
> You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


yeah well thats hows its been, this league has changed a lot, its become more of a wimpy sport, atleast the nba part of it has, i think college has done a good job w/ the refing..Im sick of wining about it i want to do somthign about it, i want to contact hte nba or somthinb or stu jacksons but but idk how, when i went to the heat game as the refs came by vs the wizards i booed them and said some stuff about stu jackson and they looked at me w/ a real bad look. 

How about that facial on Nocioni


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The officials are horrible. :dead:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Like I said in a previous post, when Miami plays a fluid ball game instead of that stop and go movement, they tend to perform better. Ball movement is crucial for Miami with Shaq out of the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job of stepping up Udon....2nd foul on Gordon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please sit down Antoine...........


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade and GP are gonig it at verbally


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh **** WAde and Payton having a heated exchange on the bench


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Thats not good to see, hopefully that just lights a fire under Wakler/Wade/Payton and you turn around the perimeter defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gary shut your ****ing mouth....that's the only ****ing thing that you've had working in 5 months, is your damn mouth crying to the officials on every call. He's the 1 guy I hope doesn't come back next year, b/c his name is the only thing he has left....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gary shut your ****ing mouth....that's the only ****ing thing that you've had working in 5 months, is your damn mouth crying to the officials on every call. He's the 1 guy I hope doesn't come back next year, b/c his name is the only thing he has left....


wow notice i said it during the commercail before even abc said it, you could tell tehy were b/c gary was jawing at him and Wade was quiet but GP just kept jawaing and then Wade finally got iratated and responded, anyways looks liek Shaq was talking to GP on teh way out..Doles is doin the best job out there otu of all our centers right now defensivly hes actually switching on the pick and rolls


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Shimmy blocked by Pike and Haslem with the steal out top

Only one of those two is an example of winning basketball


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

With the way Gary is acting, its obvious Zo and Shaq are our only Vet leaders. GP needs to shut up, same with Tonie.

But good way to end the half on a 7-0 run.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gary shut your ****ing mouth....that's the only ****ing thing that you've had working in 5 months, is your damn mouth crying to the officials on every call. He's the 1 guy I hope doesn't come back next year, b/c his name is the only thing he has left....


Come on now thats not the spirit of these games. We need to support our team, what happens when Payton start draining 3s and grabbing steals? (I hope). He is on out team now so we have to support him. He is a veteran and he was probably calling Wade out. Rightly so. We are losing to a team that barely made the playoffs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gary shut your ****ing mouth....that's the only ****ing thing that you've had working in 5 months, is your damn mouth crying to the officials on every call. He's the 1 guy I hope doesn't come back next year, b/c his name is the only thing he has left....


yeah i know waht you mean, when i went to the Heat Wiz game in da season, i saw him playing and jawing w/ the ref, i mean how could you play and argue w/ the ref at da same time, its simple you cant, he cant shoot either, and defenslivly hes clearly lost a step


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Rightly so. We are losing to a team that barely made the playoffs.


I wouldnt say that, they were the hottest team coming into the playoffs and they play great defense. This was one of the lower seeds I wouldnt want too see. They were steam rolling into the playoffs they were not limping in like the Wiz/Bucks/Pacers...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Come on now thats not the spirit of these games. We need to support our team, what happens when Payton start draining 3s and grabbing steals? (I hope). He is on out team now so we have to support him. He is a veteran and he was probably calling Wade out. Rightly so. We are losing to a team that barely made the playoffs.


GP was mad about the paly earlier when Wade made teh cross court pass and somone on teh bulls touched it and then GP tried to grab it and it went out of bounds, now idk if gp was blaming him for it or if he was trying to get Wade motivated but w/e it is ive been wonderign all season if Wade has been bothered by GP at all, b/c all he does is really jaw i mean im not making fun of him im jst saying that what he does


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Come on now thats not the spirit of these games. We need to support our team, what happens when Payton start draining 3s and grabbing steals? (I hope). He is on out team now so we have to support him. He is a veteran and he was probably calling Wade out. Rightly so. We are losing to a team that barely made the playoffs.


I will support him as long as his name is on our roster, but like I said, I hope he's not back next year.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

He's still a decent player coming off the bench and he gets in opposing players heads sometimes which is good. The player I definately don't want back is Antoine Walker. All in all, he's a good player but he's just too damn inconsistent for a contending team. You risk an off-game destroying your championship.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Id rather see some fiestiness than for us to act like everything is alright with our play.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mippo said:


> He's still a decent player coming off the bench and he gets in opposing players heads sometimes which is good. The player I definately don't want back is Antoine Walker. All in all, he's a good player but he's just too damn inconsistent for a contending team. You risk an off-game destroying your championship.


I wouldnt mind Walker back, if you've been watching this game, he's been teh one trying to urge us on to get it together, i thihk tis hard for Walker to get going b/c we dont get him the ball more in his hands and we dont let him mkae some plays whether its passing or scoring and he's a player who needs the ball in his hands to get going


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I wouldnt mind Walker back, if you've been watching this game, he's been teh one trying to urge us on to get it together, i thihk tis hard for Walker to get going b/c we dont get him the ball more in his hands and we dont let him mkae some plays whether its passing or scoring and he's a player who needs the ball in his hands to get going


Agreed...Walker is doing his best to keep us up and playing together


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

mippo said:


> He's still a decent player coming off the bench and he gets in opposing players heads sometimes which is good. The player I definately don't want back is Antoine Walker. All in all, he's a good player but he's just too damn inconsistent for a contending team. You risk an off-game destroying your championship.


If I had a choice I would not want Posey and Kapano back. Waste of roster spot. Antoine Walker can improve and mold into our style of play. Admit it he is taking less ill advised shots than he did a year ago.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq just spun in the post, where's the offensive foul????????????


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Heat need to run a 2 man game with Wade and Haslem on offense


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

You have got to be kidding. That's a foul on Shaq?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another AMAZING call on Shaq....

He was as fundamentally sound right there as you can ask...

Shaq never moved an inch from the time that Hinrich got inside the 3 pt line, put his hands straight in the air, and Hinrich came into him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This officials are horrible.

And who the hell does Gary Payton think he is? He's like the crappy kid who talks **** all the time. He thinks he deserves the same respect that he had in the 90's. Get a clue, you are a shell of your former self.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

our pick and rolls are soooooo ridiculous, do the coaches and players not review film tape, its ovibous whats rong w/ them, oen reason is lack of communication between teh two palyres, on that last one where Shaq got the foul i rewinded it to see why and it was b/c hinerich who was guraded by JW got a pick set for him and Toine came up aroudn the pick, nice up till there, then toine came back to switch bak to his man and JW was stuck on toine's man also, so either they gotta switch up men or they gotta communicate and switch back quickly


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

If anyone here knows the email address to the league office whether its Stu Jackson's or David Stern, let me know. I have much I need to say. The game of basketball is losing its aura because of silly rules changes that promote passivity. I am appalled at the NBA for making these playoffs a watered down version of the aggressive hay days of the Knicks-Heat, Lakers-Celtics matchups in the past.

I am thoroughly dissappointed. Old school players and coaches are having difficulty in these days and are becoming less effective.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey,do you guys think that Wade-Payton confrontation will have a positive effect?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Your pick and roll defense looks like you took pointers from Damon Jones as a Cavalier on how to defend them. Slide under and let you stroke it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by JDub and Toine there.....tippy-toe 3 from Toine, down 1


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Your pick and roll defense looks like you took a page out of Mike Browns book, slide under and pray they dont hit the wide open 15 footer...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You know you aren't playing hard when a 6-9 fat *** is beating your *** on the glass......that's just ****ing horrible



Alonzo if you can't play, sit down...you're hurting the team more than you're helping us


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Too many old plodders on this team, an ugly brand of basketball with the exception of Dwayne. Need to infuse this roster with younger athletes to have championship dreams.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its just sad that the Bulls are such a small team that they run Zo and Shaq out of the game, with Noc and a athletic Chandler they just get it and go. And you guys cant use your strong points (Zo/Shaq) has you have all year.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

We cant get single offensive rebound this quarter..what the..????


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 7....we are embarassing to watch


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> If anyone here knows the email address to the league office whether its Stu Jackson's or David Stern, let me know. I have much I need to say. The game of basketball is losing its aura because of silly rules changes that promote passivity. I am appalled at the NBA for making these playoffs a watered down version of the aggressive hay days of the Knicks-Heat, Lakers-Celtics matchups in the past.
> 
> I am thoroughly dissappointed. Old school players and coaches are having difficulty in these days and are becoming less effective.


your not the only one looking, i want it too


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You know you aren't playing hard when a 6-9 fat *** is beating your *** on the glass......that's just ****ing horrible
> 
> 
> 
> Alonzo if you can't play, sit down...you're hurting the team more than you're helping us


Looks like someone bet on the game.:angel:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You know you aren't playing hard when a 6-9 fat *** is beating your *** on the glass......that's just ****ing horrible
> 
> 
> 
> Alonzo if you can't play, sit down...you're hurting the team more than you're helping us


yes, i think tis clear to me that Zo is not healthy, his elivation which usually is his thing is just not working, and mabye Doles is waht our offense needs right now that 19ft jumper, Wade and him shoudl run pick and rolls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Looks like someone bet on the game.:angel:


yep...I can't imagine we're going to hit the over 200 this game, 3 games in a row of 200+ combined scores, and the time I bet on it, theres no scoring


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

The Bulls are doing us a favor. Our *expectations* ( there goes that word again) of this Heat team has not been met. Look for yet another off season of drastic changes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Playing DA or Wade at PG.....Payton blows


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

That dribble and hand off by Gordon and kirk is killer, the Bulls guards never seem to get tired.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

not even close...Chandler is moving with Wade, and it's a charge....we can only hope we get the same treatment at home...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

just look at our ****ing defense they blow right by us


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its sad to see the heat give up like that.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Would it be wrong of me to turn the tv off? What motivation is there for us fans if our team cannot get motivated. Randy Pfund better start fielding some calls from some teams looking to trade.:boohoo:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im not even going to give Chicago full credit. Sure they are doing their thing, but the Heat are killing themselves as well.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> not even close...Chandler is moving with Wade, and it's a charge....we can only hope we get the same treatment at home...


That was the same exact play that happened in Washington, Gilbert goes right Anderson Verajeo is sliding with him they both fall. But the only different they called it a block in Washington and a Charge in Chicago.

That was just a bad call, didnt even beat Wade to the spot let alone was he even set. Its just playing on the road I guess.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

GP starting to warm up heh!:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to U.....Heat down 6

7-0 run


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We clearly do not deserve a championship playing like this


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What did i tell you guys, rihgt now we'll benefit w/ Doles in, he can switch on pick and rolls and on the offenseive end u run that pick w/ him and he can hit the jumper, at the end of that qtr that was the best siwtches on the pick rolls we've done all playoffs


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need to keep our momentum going in the fourth.

And how one sided can these refs be? I can't count how many times I've seen Sweetney and Chandler go over Zo or Doh's back.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not about deserving a championship. It's about earning one. It's still the first round. You weren't saying thay during game 1 and 2. The next game is in Miami...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope we keep Doles in, atleast untill he starts doing bad, but hes doin great now, him and Gp are doing good when they set pick and rolls for hinerich


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

myst said:


> It's not about deserving a championship. It's about earning one. It's still the first round. You weren't saying thay during game 1 and 2. The next game is in Miami...


probably b/c we werent playing liek that in games 1 and 2, i do agree w/ you about the earning part


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

UD40 said:


> We need to keep our momentum going in the fourth.
> 
> And how one sided can these refs be? I can't count how many times I've seen Sweetney and Chandler go over Zo or Doh's back.


For real, that play where they grabbed Zo's jersey and pulled him down to get the rebound was rediculous, where is the call??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's amazing for as horrible as we've played, we are only down 6


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> It's not about deserving a championship. It's about earning one. It's still the first round. You weren't saying thay during game 1 and 2. The next game is in Miami...


your right, its about earning. Playing like this on the road, its gonna be tough "earning" that trophy. sure we have home court, but what happens if the Heat make it to the ECF? no home court there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

make that 8..with a FT to come...

Never thought I'd see the day that a 6-8 fat scrub will dominate us inside


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DA to Wade for the dunk....68-61 11:00 left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It's amazing for as horrible as we've played, we are only down 6


ive been thinking the same thing. we have played the worst basketball possible, shooting bricks all game, non-existant defense, and yet down by only a few points...


something is got to give


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*LETS GO HEAT!! LETS GO HEAT!!! LETS GO HEAT!!! come one guys together LETS GO HEAT!!! LETS GO HEAT!!!!!*:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nocioni misses....

Wade with a ******* shot, Udon picks up the loose ball foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sweetney over Doleac....70-61

Udon with his 5th, another amazing call.....


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Horrible call by the refs on Haslem.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

A LOOSE BALL FOUL OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN REFS:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq for 2.....70-63

Offensive foul on Sweetney (4th) 

9:30 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 3......70-66

Gordon right past Wade...72-66


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 3.......72-69


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

toine is keeping us in the game. He's played great all series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

there you go, we gotta learn that it starts from teh defense just take it slow get a stop then play your offense, and now we need Shaq to stay out of Foul trouble, that means Wade has to stay infront of a very fast gordon, b/c Shaq is streching the defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> toine is keeping us in the game. He's played great all series.


 Toine has put up good numbers all year....the bonehead plays make you forget that. If he could play D and cut down on those stupid mistakes, as good of a 3rd option as anyone has in this league.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I never use to care too much for football but its shaping into my favorite sport starting today. The NBA sucks as an organization. How senseless are these ball games when the officiating is the highlight of these games. Somebody in the head office needs to step down quick or there will be a mass exodus of fans over the years. Basketball is going to become what water polo is today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Antoine no defense on Nocioni ......... 74-69

DA for 3........74-72


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

no way


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

And one! 

Let's goooo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nocioni fouled by Toine.....misses the 1st, makes the 2nd......75-72


DA to Shaq basket, and the foul!....misses the 1st...75-74


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gordon fouled on the floor by DA....misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.....76-74 Bulls


Wade all the way....76-76


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I never use to care too much for football but its shaping into my favorite sport starting today. The NBA sucks as an organization. How senseless are these ball games when the officiating is the highlight of these games. Somebody in the head office needs to step down quick or there will be a mass exodus of fans over the years. Basketball is going to become what water polo is today.


lol, i was thinking the same thing. not just now, since the beginning of the season.

Im still going to be watching the heat everytime, but when it comes to other NBA teams/games, ive lost alot of interest. The NBA has softened up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich hits...78-76 Bulls

Shaq misses the hook....


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Walker is playing tough defense. wow!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*TEAM FOULS*

Miami 26
Chicago 14


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *TEAM FOULS*
> 
> Miami 26
> Chicago 14


Yep. Unbelievable.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

We want Eddie.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *TEAM FOULS*
> 
> Miami 26
> Chicago 14


good job refs...good job


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*COME ON GUYS SAY IT WITH ME LETS GO HEAT!! LETS GO HEAT!! LETS GO HEAT!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How is that not an over the back?????

Udonis is sitting on the bench for the same damn call.....

27-14 team fouls --- what a damn joke


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nocioni hits 2.....80-76

Wade to Shaq for the dunk....80-78


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 in the key on Chicago...Heat ball

4:30 left

turnover by DA


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker boards the Gordon miss...

Wade ties it....80-80


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich scores on "The Glove".....82-80

Chandler fouls Shaq....Timeout Miami 3:23 left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how the fudge are the Heat even in this game? im still shocked that our guys have kept it close


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice moving screen by Chandler to free up Hinrich on the jumper. Noc with the over the back on D.A. I rewound the D.A. play and he wasn't out of bounds. Touch foul on Gordon 20 ft. from the basket and they give him 2 ft's three plays earlier. Wade is touched like that 10 times per possession and he doesn't get two free throws. This game rivals Dallas x Houston for worst refereed NBA game ever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow this time they called the foul on Chandler. He only fouls on the offensive end every single play. Good job finally noticing with 2:00 left. Is ABC's audio out for anybody else?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the corner 3 to take the lead....

Chandler finally gets called for his moving screen, Heat ball...

Under 3 minutes remaining...

DA hits the 3, Heat take the lead 83-82!

Hinrich drives and fouled by "The Glove",
misses the 1st, hits the 2nd...83-83


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DA jacks up another 3, miss...

Duhon over Shaq....85-83

another example of our guards getting beat over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over...

Timeout Heat 1:42 left


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a stupid shot by DA.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> DA jacks up another 3, miss...
> 
> Duhon over Shaq....85-83
> 
> *another example of our guards getting beat over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over...*


not only that, but everytime we go up against a team that does nothing but screens and pick n rolls all game, we struggle defensively


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses 

Hinrich hits the 3....start the bus


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*TEAM FOULS*

Heat 28
Bulls 17


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ball game, we all knew that waas going to go in, b/c it always happens to us, Wade has just been anotehr man latley


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so Kirk jacks up a 3 from almost half court? not only are we playing vs the Bulls and Refs, we`re going up against luck as well


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Like I said its a 4-2 series. LEt's take it home. I am still confident. Riley needs to put Shandon in more. Utilize the bench. U got guys like Wayne S that can provide some body inside and expend some fouls. *


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Unbelievable.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade all the way for 2.....88-85


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Great play by Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we dont deserve to win this game....no way in hell we`ere going to win this.....its not possible


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich throws it away....heat down 3, 47 seconds left...


and we miss 3 easy tips....that's our luck


Adios Tyson


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chandler with an injury, I hate to say this but i hope he misses the next games. Its only fair injury-wise


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nocioni fouled Wade on that put back. BULL****!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey is that guy carrying Chandler off the floor the same guy who was getting the benefit of calls last game?

That's interesting.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Duhon hits both, 90-85

Udon lays it up...90-87


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*TEAM FOULS*

Heat 30
Bulls 17


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i would feel a bit more confident to tie this up if we were at least a good shooting team. unfortunetly, we`re not


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> May god have mercy on these Bulls. lol


Nice call.

FYI, Hinrich hit that exact same shot in college a number of times.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*TEAM FOULS*

Heat 31
Bulls 17


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ball game, we all knew that waas going to go in, b/c it always happens to us, Wade has just been anotehr man latley


Shouldnt have shaved his head.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2-2, oh well. Hope the Bulls enjoyed it while it last, because we all know for a fact that we won't drop one at the AAA.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I wouldnt be too confident if i was the Bulls. We played the worst basketball in history, while the Bulls played great, yet the Heat kept it close till the end.

I hope our guys feel embarrased and humiliated for the lack of heart in this game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*TEAM FOULS*

Heat 31
Bulls 17


*FT ATTEMPTS*
Heat 5
Bulls 31


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

**** Were In Trouble, Pressure's On Us, Next Game Is A Must Win Game, We Lose That And Were Screwed How The Heck Are We Suppose To To Beat Them On Their Hoem Floor Where We've Sucked All Year


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *TEAM FOULS*
> 
> Heat 31
> Bulls 17


talk about lopsided

is there such thing as equal opportunity in the NBA?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the Refs literally took out The Heat`s strenghts in this game.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Nice call.
> 
> FYI, Hinrich hit that exact same shot in college a number of times.


Fyi, the college three-point line is several feet closer than the NBA line. It would be the equivalent of him hitting a near half-court shot in college.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> talk about lopsided
> 
> is there such thing as equal opportunity in the NBA?


Nope, not with us. Refs hate us.



> **** Were In Trouble


Don't swet it. We have two things going in our favor....

A) The next game is home, and we ruined them in games 1 and 2 there.
B) Chandler will probably be out atleast a game or two


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> **** Were In Trouble, Pressure's On Us, Next Game Is A Must Win Game, We Lose That And Were Screwed How The Heck Are We Suppose To To Beat Them On Their Hoem Floor Where We've Sucked All Year


Whassup with you and the all caps?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The referee's were pretty bad in that game. Taking Shaq out of the game for more then half of it on some extremely questionable calls is just not in the good interest in the NBA. It just felt like the Bulls were very aggressive against the Heat without being called, but ticky tack calls were going against the Heat and only the Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

You know the reffing is bad when Mr. I Hate The Heat himself, Bill Walton, points out how bad some calls were.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> I wouldnt be too confident if i was the Bulls. We played the worst basketball in history, while the Bulls played great, yet the Heat kept it close till the end.
> 
> I hope our guys feel embarrased and humiliated for the lack of heart in this game


You say this, but you seem to be forgetting that this was the same case in Thursday's game! The Heat sucked, the Bulls played great, Heat lose, they feel humiliated! They SHOULD have come out and got the win today. That's what should have happened.. where is the desire in this team, the will to win? They were supposed to come out today and mend the mistakes that they made in game 1, like cutting down TO's. Did they? NO! They should have won this game today, and Shaq and Wade should have played better than they did. Yeah, the refs sucked, but that's no excuse for poor defense and poor offense! We can't beat this Bulls team in their house, and that's a huge problem. We can't rely on our home court, and we can't play like we do. This team needs change, now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Nice call.
> 
> FYI, Hinrich hit that exact same shot in college a number of times.


well, the Heat were going up against 2 opponents. the Bulls, and guess who was the other one?

Like i said, dont get too confident, we played the worst basketball ever, the Bulls played great basketball, and the heat still kept it close till the last minutes. If the Heat wouldve won this game, it`ll be like defying the laws of physics.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *TEAM FOULS*
> 
> Heat 31
> Bulls 17
> ...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah Bill Walton almost always defends the refs and even he questioned some of those calls, specifically the few against Shaq.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> I wouldnt be too confident if i was the Bulls. We played the worst basketball in history, while the Bulls played great, yet the Heat kept it close till the end.
> 
> *I hope our guys feel embarrased and humiliated for the lack of heart in this game*


 
Let's just face it. We have been embarrassed and humiliated many times throughout the season and nothing comes of our play after. Last game was embarassing, dropping to the Bobcats, Toronto was embarassing. Losing by 30 to the Mavs was embarassing. *Allowing a 7th seed to tie up the series on a team that had the biggest blockbuster trade since never.....priceless*. 

The comeback after a humiliating defeat doesn't work for Miami. Riley need to come up with something unorthodox and new in order to win this series. I still have us winning *4-2* like I have posited before these games started.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit and I broke my TV remote on Hinrich's 3.............


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DBurks2818 said:


> Fyi, the college three-point line is several feet closer than the NBA line. It would be the equivalent of him hitting a near half-court shot in college.


The shot Hinrich hit on March 10, 2003 at Missouri was about 10 feet past the college 3-point line, in exactly the same fashion as he did today vs. Miami. That shot was the game-winner at Mizzou, too.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Nope, not with us. Refs hate us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, I wouldn't quite call beating the Bulls by a total combined 12 points _ruining_ them.. I mean, yeah, the home games are unquestionably in our favor, but keep in mind, they played us real close in those first 2 home games, and almost won in both of them. I knew this was not going to be an easy series. People were saying this was going to be a sweep, and I knew that just didn't sound right.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Damnit and I broke my TV remote on Hinrich's 3.............


i actually managed to punch a hole in my door. LOL

how frustrating


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> The shot Hinrich hit on March 10, 2003 at Missouri was about 10 feet past the college 3-point line, in exactly the same fashion as he did today vs. Miami. That shot was the game-winner at Mizzou, too.


ok so hes done it before like many other basketball players.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Umm, I wouldn't quite call beating the Bulls by a total combined 12 points _ruining_ them.. I mean, yeah, the home games are unquestionably in our favor, but keep in mind, they played us real close in those first 2 home games, and almost won in both of them. I knew this was not going to be an easy series. People were saying this was going to be a sweep, and I knew that just didn't sound right.


Sure they came back late, but look what we did to them for the first 3.5 qtrs of both games.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Sure they came back late, but look what we did to them for the first 3.5 qtrs of both games.


The Heat just thought they were going to beat the Bulls by just showing up.

Im glad GP yelled at Wade. I hope he yells at everybody in that team. Thats what got Miami to play aggresive. We need leadership in this team, from anybody.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

No reason to argue about whether Hinrich's shot was luck or not....What in gods name was GP doing backed off 5 feet from him with 3 seconds on the shot clock. We have to put up with the lack of athletecism and heart from shmucks like this ALL year supposedly because in moments like that they arent supposed to make mistakes like that. Dorell wright woulda been in his face. This team wont go anywhere as long as riley's GM.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> The Heat just thought they were going to beat the Bulls by just showing up.
> 
> Im glad GP yelled at Wade. I hope he yells at everybody in that team. Thats what got Miami to play aggresive. We need leadership in this team, from anybody.


All GP did was cause a chain reaction. Shaq and Zo are our only leaders from a vet stand-point. GP didn't do anything this game, DA did better than he did.

And you and SD need to restrain yourself, lol. I held back when he hit that shot so I didn't brake anything.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

We just got flushed. No more basketball for the day. I got a headache the size of Illinois and on top of it I am trying to figure out what as gotten into the Miami Heat. EXPECTATIONS!! E-X-P-E-C-T-A-T-I-O-N-S-!-! The Heat needs some *attitude adjustment*. I am tired of looking on the floor and on the bench and see the worried looks on their faces. They need to get some war face paint and come out to play. Game 5: Is going to be a high scoring game for the HEAT.
*Wade 34pts 7 rebs. 8 assts. 3 stls*
*Shaq 27 points 10 rebs. 5 assists. 3 fouls*
*JWILL 17 points 2 rebs 5 asst*
*Haslem 11points. 11 rebs*
*Walker 14 points 4 rebs 3-6, 3pt* .


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> We just got flushed. No more basketball for the day. I got a headache the size of Illinois and on top of it I am trying to figure out what as gotten into the Miami Heat. EXPECTATIONS!! E-X-P-E-C-T-A-T-I-O-N-S-!-! The Heat needs some *attitude adjustment*. I am tired of looking on the floor and on the bench and see the worried looks on their faces. *They need to get some war face paint and come out to play.* Game 5: Is going to be a high scoring game for the HEAT.


They gotta watch Braveheart


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> No reason to argue about whether Hinrich's shot was luck or not....What in gods name was GP doing backed off 5 feet from him with 3 seconds on the shot clock. We have to put up with the lack of athletecism and heart from shmucks like this ALL year supposedly because in moments like that they arent supposed to make mistakes like that. Dorell wright woulda been in his face. This team wont go anywhere as long as *riley's GM*.[/QUOTE
> 
> Riley is the President not the GM. Randy Pfund is the GM


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> All GP did was cause a chain reaction. Shaq and Zo are our only leaders from a vet stand-point. GP didn't do anything this game, DA did better than he did.
> 
> And you and SD need to restrain yourself, lol. I held back when he hit that shot so I didn't brake anything.


well, that chain reaction turned out to be a positive and the rest of the Heat players reacted to that and ended the half with momentum


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> maswe12 said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to argue about whether Hinrich's shot was luck or not....What in gods name was GP doing backed off 5 feet from him with 3 seconds on the shot clock. We have to put up with the lack of athletecism and heart from shmucks like this ALL year supposedly because in moments like that they arent supposed to make mistakes like that. Dorell wright woulda been in his face. This team wont go anywhere as long as *riley's GM*.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> The Heat just thought they were going to beat the Bulls by just showing up.
> 
> Im glad GP yelled at Wade. I hope he yells at everybody in that team. Thats what got Miami to play aggresive. We need leadership in this team, from anybody.


I think it's about time Wade steps up as a vocal leader. He needs to assert his authority on and off the floor. This is his team, and he needs to understand that. The ball should be in his hands every possession, and he needs to take more shots. I think it's also about time he develops the 3-point shot. I know he's capable of becoming a lethal 3-point shooter, and there is no better time than now (or this summer) - if Wade doesn't return next season shooting 3-pointers, I will be very surprised.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> I think it's about time Wade steps up as a vocal leader. He needs to assert his authority on and off the floor. This is his team, and he needs to understand that. The ball should be in his hands every possession, and he needs to take more shots. I think it's also about time he develops the 3-point shot. I know he's capable of becoming a lethal 3-point shooter, and there is no better time than now (or this summer) - if Wade doesn't return next season shooting 3-pointers, I will be very surprised.


I pretty much agree with all of that except for the 3 point shot. Id like to see him be able to hit it more often but not be a 3 point shooter persay. I think he needs the ball in his hands the whole game. Let him play point more and handle at the top of the key. Alot of the reason he is stuggling is cos the ball is in the hands of Jwill and Toine more. I think our half court set is much more efficient with the ball in wades hands at the top of the key..let toine and jwill's opportunities come off of Wade's penetration and drawing in the D and not so much in set plays for the 2 of them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

For those who are complaining about fouls: are you ignoring Riley's postgame comments? He said that the Bulls attacked, the Bulls "deserved" the FTs, and that his team did not.

Hmmmm. Seems to be what most people are saying, too.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

for all of you whining about the fouls....take a look at the foul totals from the first game

game 1: bulls *30* heat *20* 

FREE THROW ATTEMPTS HEAT *39* BULLS *17* 

But all of you said the heat won the game and were gonna sweep easily, did you hear any of us say "the officials won the game for the heat" no....look for any excuse you can get eh?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DaBullz4Sho said:


> for all of you whining about the fouls....take a look at the foul totals from the first game
> 
> game 1: bulls *30* heat *20*
> 
> ...


Nope. Officiating was just horrid, no excuses there. Bulls won, Heat lost, simple as that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Stu Jackson: "Ok Mr: Stern, Im getting tired of upgrading uneccessary flagarants and collecting money from players who criticize our refs, even though its obvious they suck. What team should we pick on this year in the playoffs?"









David Stern: "Hmmm, I would say the Heat. They have the star power and that will make people talk about the NBA. We both agreed that we should milk this 1st Round series as much as possible for extra cash. I already sent an e-mail to the officiating crews for the Bulls/Heat series.









SJ: "Brilliant! What did you tell them?









DS: "i told them that we want to extend this series as much as possible, and they should try to make the Heat lose in Chicago without making it obvious. If any player from the Heat says a word to them, give them a 'Tech' and eject them so that we can fine them. Also, any hard foul Heat players commit should be an automatic ejection, suspension of 1 game and a fine. Were going to be filthy rich off this one series, MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"

*Meanwhile in Chicago...*









Refs: "Ok guys, remember what our boss said. You know what to do..."

To be continued?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have a crying towel you guys can borrow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I have a crying towel you guys can borrow.


no thanks, you`ll be needing it more by the end of this series


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

^^^^lmao dats very funny


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> For those who are complaining about fouls: are you ignoring Riley's postgame comments? He said that the Bulls attacked, the Bulls "deserved" the FTs, and that his team did not.
> 
> Hmmmm. Seems to be what most people are saying, too.


I dont like complaining about officiating but I find it hard for Bulls fans not to realize that today was shaky. For starters Shaq was taken out of the game by calls. His first 2 were legit but the next 2 were complete garbage. On the other side of the ball Sweetney was all over him as physical as could be with out picking up fouls. Defensively there were about 5 times that you could see on TV where bulls defenders were grabbing on jerseys and pulling (not just holds which were done too) without calls. 50% of the screens the Bulls set are moving. If you arent going to call fouls in a game, then some of those can slip by. But at the other end of the court, the same level of foul is being called. 

This isnt an excuse for the crap effortt we put out as a team...But this is a very different series when Shaq is getting put on the bench with calls that are very very questionable. If shaq plays 5-10 more minutes than this is a 3-1 series going back to miami. If shaq doesnt get called for those iffy calls...shaq plays 5-10 more minutes. Hence, thats my problem with the officiating. Its fishy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Series stats thus far (bolded stats are at or over season average).

Gordon: *23.8 ppg, 3.0 apg* (1.2/1 A/TO ratio), *3.5 rpg, 1.0 stl,* 0.00 blk, *46% FG,* 43% 3PT, 68% FT *(6.3 FTA).*

Hinrich: *22.8 ppg, 8.8 apg* (2.3/1 A/TO ratio), 2.8 rpg, *1.3 stl,* 0.25 blk, *45% FG, 47% 3PT, 86% FT (7.3 FTA).*

Wade: 24.3 ppg, *8.0 apg* (1.9/1 A/TO ratio), 4.8 rpg, *1.8 bpg, 2.5 stl,* 41% FG, 0% 3PT, *90% FT* (7.5 FTA).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I have a crying towel you guys can borrow.


Don't troll.......The same rules apply here as the Bulls forum, so if you can't act civilized, don't talk here.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

F U STU JACKSON

what bs this ga me was. 31 to 5. Can they make it any more obvious? The worst officiated game I have ever seen. I really hope Riley goes off and gets fined like $50k. He needs to get this bs on record

its pathetic. We drive the lane the most in the league. We have shaq who gets hacked every play. And yet a f'n jumpshooting team gets 6x the foul shots we do. Giftwrapped this game. If the game was called correctly, we would of won by 10+.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Stu Jackson: "Ok Mr: Stern, Im getting tired of upgrading uneccessary flagarants and collecting money from players who criticize our refs, even though its obvious they suck. What team should we pick on this year in the playoffs?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Gio. That's a very good presumption. That's pretty much how i've seen it so far. They shot 26 more FTs than us today. Guess that's just a coincidence. In two games in Chicago O'neal has played a combined total of 48 minutes, many being in garbage time. I've thought it for a few years but always told myself it can't be. But now i'm starting to really believe the NBA officiating is fixed.

How else could it be this bad. And while being this bad no one does anything about it, in fact, NBA management punishes if you question their integrity. Worst officiating in all of pro sports. Something stinks in the NBA.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

edit: double post, could this board run any slower today?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Well done Gio. That's a very good presumption. That's pretty much how i've seen it so far. They shot 26 more FTs than us today. Guess that's just a coincidence. In two games in Chicago O'neal has played a combined total of 48 minutes, many being in garbage time. I've thought it for a few years but always told myself it can't be. But now i'm starting to really believe the NBA officiating is fixed.
> 
> How else could it be this bad. And while being this bad no one does anything about it, in fact, NBA management punishes if you question their integrity. Worst officiating in all of pro sports. Something stinks in the NBA.


At least we have our football :banana: LOL


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I know there isnt a conspiracy out to get us. The NBA is a league of stars and we have two of the biggest. BUT i do believe that certain refs have personal feelings towards some players and coaches and thats effects how they do their job. Some guys call fouls on shaq, others call fouls against him...

I dont really care about the 31-5 FT discrepancy...until garbage time it was about 23-5 which is still big but whatever. You can at least make the argument that its cos the bulls played harder ( I dont believe it was just that because they were very very aggressive defensively too which usually brings fouls). What cost us the game was the 10 minutes shaq was on the bench. Against a team like the bulls he is essential and if he is taken out ofthe game, it frees them up to play their one on 5 D on Dwyane. Shaqs first 2 calls im fine with...but his last 2 were downright terrible. No shaq in the 2nd and 3rd put us out of the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> At least we have our football :banana: LOL


Yeah, that reminds me, how many 'Fins scores/forced TOs got called back last year? 20? 30? Oh well that's another topic for another time.

Still the NFL has much better officials than that of the NBA. No doubt about that.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hope people arent complaining about the officiating, in my eyes, there were only a few bad calls, one on udonis, one on shaq, and couple wade didnt get. nocioni definitely fouled him on that last put back that didnt drop (right after UD missed). 
we lost because they double and triple teamed wade and no one was cutting to the basket. walker almost saved us, but it was not enough. GP is just awful. it was a good thing things finally came to a boil, because we played better after that. DA was great today, wade wasnt himself, his jumpers were not falling. we'll figure this team out, im not that worried.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

I have recorder all 4 games, and from what i've notice in regards to the officiating, the refs have made some bad calls, however most of the bad calls went in favor of miami. So if your seaching for an reason to why this series is going the way has, look no futher then the 12 heat players who came in this series underestimating the bulls... Oh yeah i know deep down in your hearts that you doubt if you all you the make up to win this series.. it will be really sad if the heat don't wins the whole thing that alone lose to the lowly Chicago Bulls.....man the expections!!!!. i wonder what old pat is thinking.. "i should have stayed in the front office, the desks have so much more room under them when hiding from post game interviews."


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So did anyone find that email to the league office they were looking for ?

Because I think the word traveled south that if you keep Wade and Lebron playing more games than the NBA makes more money. These officials are just god awful here in Washington.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Yeah, that reminds me, how many 'Fins scores/forced TOs got called back last year? 20? 30? Oh well that's another topic for another time.
> 
> Still the NFL has much better officials than that of the NBA. No doubt about that.


yeah thast one of the reasons why the nfl has more viewers, b/c the nba refs decide to many..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah thast one of the reasons why the nfl has more viewers, b/c the nba refs decide to many..


I agree....I dont even want to talk about the 03 national championship game against ohio state though. NFL>>>>>NCAA though 

But NBA refs are worst in the business. Too inconsistent...Too noticable during games


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> So did anyone find that email to the league office they were looking for ?
> 
> Because I think the word traveled south that if you keep Wade and Lebron playing more games than the NBA makes more money. These officials are just god awful here in Washington.


I don't really see how the NBA makes more money, if the Bulls go on, that is a bigger fanbase. 

Bad calls my butt, I counted one bad call each way (I didn't see the last 4 minute of the game, just listened to it on the radio) and the two I saw was when the referee called a foul on Sweetney when Shaq elbowed him in the face, and the Wade charge call, thats it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

sloth said:


> I don't really see how the NBA makes more money, if the Bulls go on, that is a bigger fanbase.
> 
> Bad calls my butt, I counted one bad call each way (I didn't see the last 4 minute of the game, just listened to it on the radio) and the two I saw was when the referee called a foul on Sweetney when Shaq elbowed him in the face, and the Wade charge call, thats it.


You do realize that Wade has the number 1 selling jersey, Shaq is Shaq, Riley is Riley, Zo is Zo, Walker is Walker, Payton is Payton, and so on. Fanbase doesn't count for ****, you are talking about a city, we are talking about a country.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

pathetic loss no effort and only turned it on in the 2nd half, how predictable.

I wanted to not believe this was a 6 game even though i knew it would turn into a 6 game series when i saw an article about how the Bulls are alike like the 2003-2004 HEAT.

Major props to the BULLS Team so very young, and so very confident what more can you ask?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sloth said:


> I don't really see how the NBA makes more money, if the Bulls go on, that is a bigger fanbase.
> 
> Bad calls my butt, I counted one bad call each way (I didn't see the last 4 minute of the game, just listened to it on the radio) and the two I saw was when the referee called a foul on Sweetney when Shaq elbowed him in the face, and the Wade charge call, thats it.


Twas more the lack of calls for us that made it so lopsided. Just a case of calling it tight on one end and loose on the other. Its biased play calling. Of course you didn't notice it being the Bulls homer you are. Wade should have shot at least 6 more FTs than he did. How about all the fouls under the basket when we had point blank trying to put it back like 3 times. There were enough fouls in that sequence to give your whole team an additional foul. These things decided the game. We get the free throws that we should have had, nevermind all the questionable ones and we more than likely win this game.

I don't remember each and every foul, or no-call that occured, but I do remember yelling at the TV for a lotta bull**** all day long. If you really want me to i'll go skim through the game and make a list for all of you that think its just impossible that a NBA officials play favorites, and decide GAMES.

Once upon a time players decided games. Now the officials stick their noses in the outcomes. Its disgraceful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Honestly, despite all the bull**** calls, and horrible play..............we had a good chance to win at the end of the day, and we didn't execute.

In those last few minutes, there weren't a bunch of big time "horrible calls" we just didnt put the ball in the bucket or make stops. Sure, Kirk's long 3 hurt. But we came back and were down 2 (i think) and missed a lay in, tip, and another tip...you can't overcome shooting 26 less FTs and make little mistakes in the last few minutes (and all game long). 

I'd hope that we come out and make changes in Miami, but if not, we'll lose. It's as simple as that. The half-*** defense, mistakes on both ends, and poor execution isn't gonna win. It might be the 1st round, but we've got a good Bulls team that wants to win. If we think they're gonna come to Miami expecting to lose, we're gonna have alot of time to reflect this summer.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

A NETS fan here come in peace...I just want to ask a question to HEAT fans...

Is there any truth about Wade-Payton mini fight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> A NETS fan here come in peace...I just want to ask a question to HEAT fans...
> 
> Is there any truth about Wade-Payton mini fight?


 yes....theres a thread about it on the forum


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

How was Shaq's first offensive foul a foul? #3 and #4 are very questionable which I'm sure a lot of other people agree, but to me the 1st foul was a flop that was called. I've seen practically every post up player in the NBA do the same move and not get called for it so im curious if it actually is a foul or it just got called because the Bull's defender created a lot of contact by putting his chest right against Shaq's back so any backwards movement caused the contact and then the flop. 

Tons of post up players do the pump backwards like Shaq did then they spin out, so is this move actually illegal? To me, under normal circumstances a defender doesn't have their chest right against another players back so when other post up players make that move, they aren't making contact like Shaq did. Due to Shaq's size, to prevent getting backed down, the Bulls defender has to put his entire body right against Shaq's back so the backwards movement creates the contact but is that really a foul? 

I thought there were rules on what you are allowed to place on another player's back. For example you can't put two hands on another players back. So why are players allowed to lean on Shaq's back without being called? Is that truly not a defensive foul or is it just not called because of Shaq's size. If you aren't going to call that, how can you possibly call an offensive foul when the only reason contact is made by the offensive player is because of the defender fouling and not being called...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

There is nothing worse than fans of the losing team refusing to give the winning team credit for beating them. Officials have not decided any game in this series, although the Bulls lose games 1 and 2, so that must mean the officials screwed them. That is, afterall, the only time people complain about officials, is when their favorite team loses. 

I expect Miami to come out and win game 5, but I have confidence in the Bulls to win game 6 and push it to 7 games. 

May God have mercy on the Bulls.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Refs were a big part for the Bulls win, theres no denying that, just look at the stats. After that comes the Bulls hustle & flow, intensity, and quickness (which no one here is discrediting), and then the Heat`s lack of heart to play (which we have been bashing).

I`ll give the Bulls credit. they did their thing, but only to an extent. You cant really believe that the Bulls were behind everything that happened in this game. its a mixture of things i stated above


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> *Refs were a big part for the Bulls win, theres no denying that, just look at the stats*. After that comes the Bulls hustle & flow, intensity, and quickness (which no one here is discrediting), and then the Heat`s lack of heart to play (which we have been bashing).
> 
> I`ll give the Bulls credit. they did their thing, but only to an extent. You cant really believe that the Bulls were behind everything that happened in this game. its a mixture of things i stated above


As a Bull fan, I can certainly tell you that we are not used to getting more calls than the opponent. Our history this season has certainly been the opposite. I do agree, though, wholeheartedly with the rest of your post, *Gio!* To me, the outcome of the game was evident from the opening tip. The Bull just brought a hustle and intensity that the Heats never matched.

I'll tell you, though, I'd love to see either Haslem or Wade in a Bull uniform. Those guys definitely have the mindset of a Bull!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mippo said:


> How was Shaq's first offensive foul a foul? #3 and #4 are very questionable which I'm sure a lot of other people agree,


Shaq's fourth foul was an easy call. Shaq had a foot about two feet inside the circle and threw his arms down when trying to block Hinrich's drive. His feet were still moving when Hinrich took off as well. Easy call -- a block.


----------

